# is it too late to train/bend a plant once in flowering



## juice meat (Jun 27, 2008)

i have 8 plants that just started flowering 12 days ago under a 1000W HPS. We aquired an Afghan Female  about a week before we started to flower from a fellow grower, that was similar in height to the rest of the plants, but had not been pruned like the rest. so 7 of them are uniform in size for the most part due to how they were pruned, and since changing the photoperiod to the flowering cycle, the afghan has started to shoot up much taller than the rest, getting too close to the lamp. my question is if it is ok to train or bend the plant so that it stays closer to uniform height as the rest, even though it has already been in the flowering phase for almost two weeks. will this cause stress, or cut bud production?


----------



## littlenode (Jun 27, 2008)

we talked about this in another thread just recently. I think the consensus was, that although any type stem manipulation does cause stress on a flowering Mj plant, its better to do that than risk burning the bud, just be gentle and deliberate in your 'bending'..because i would only bend, not Lst, supercrop, or otherwise cause the plant to change its normal chemical balance during the flower stage, because that definitely will hurt bud production. Good luck 

Smoke on..


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 27, 2008)

you are correct Littlenode. it was me doing then and it worked out just fine.. like LN said i wouldn't go into full blown LST but bending it to keep it out of your lights should be fine.. it worked well on mine. whats worse a plant with the top burnt off or a little stress from bending?  good luck


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 27, 2008)

I frequently bend plants in flower, usually those that send out a tall center with long internodes. I usually bend them over and hang a bit of weight on them to get the bend I want. As the top grows out the weight can be moved toward the tip to keep the branch growing horizontally if you wish.


----------

